# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Per femrat: A ju pelqen mjekra e te nje mashkull, apo jo?

## sam1r

Nje debat fetar rreth mjekres tek islamiket, me shtyri te mendoj se qfar pershtypje ben mjekra e nje mashkulli tek femrat..?

Mendoni se duken bukur meshkujt me mjekra? Apo meshkujt pa mjekra?
Me mejkra te shkurta dhe te formesuara? A po mjekra te gjata dhe te paforma?

Jepni mendimin tuaj zonjusha/zonja te ForumitShqiptar?

Me respekt,
*sam1r*

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

burri im e mban mjekren por me form te rregulluem jo keshtu kot qe ta lej me u rrit dhe tja vari...mua me pelqen me mjeker burri im kurse te tjeret nuk me interesojn.....

----------


## RaPSouL

U pëlqeu apo jo femrave, një ndër vetit kryesore që dallon mashkullin nga një femër është mjekra.

----------


## sam1r

> U pëlqeu apo jo femrave, një ndër vetit kryesore që dallon mashkullin nga një femër është mjekra.


Dmth, deri ne moshen 13-15 vjet, pak dallojn 1 mashkull dhe 1 femer?
 :Lulja3:

----------


## e panjohura

Paj nuk keni care pa mbajt mjekrra pasi ne femrat po ,,ja u lshojm mjekrrat"

----------


## sam1r

> Paj nuk keni care pa mbajt mjekrra pasi ne femrat po ,,ja u lshojm mjekrrat"


hehehehe

 :Lulja3:

----------


## Linda5

mua me pelqen burri pa mjekerr
shyqyr qe nuk ka se po te nxefem pastaj ta kap nga mjekrra dhe ta fluturoj nga kati i 5 pastaj :buzeqeshje: 
hahahahaa se e kam si shpirt

----------


## Nyx

Pa mjeker, tregon pasterti. 
Per me teper nuk do me pelqente partneri im me mjeker se nuk dua qe te me acarohet fytyra sa her qe i afrohem, c'ti bej lekure e ndjeshme :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AngryAngel

Me mjeker.....

----------


## sam1r

> Pa mjeker, tregon pasterti. 
> Per me teper nuk do me pelqente partneri im me mjeker se nuk dua qe te me acarohet fytyra sa her qe i afrohem, c'ti bej lekure e ndjeshme


E ceke nje gje me rendesi, se lekura femerore eshte shum e ndjeshme dhe nuk e duron vrazhdesin e qimeve te forta te mjekres :i ngrysur: ...
Ateher, mesim per mjekroshat, mos lendoni lekurat delikate te gjinis se bukur...

 :Lulja3:

----------


## Jack Watson

P.sh, do ta pranonit burrin me këtë lloj mjekre:



ose me këtë:



apo me këtë:



_(fotot i mora në mënyrë rastësore nga Google)_

----------


## Lioness

> U pëlqeu apo jo femrave, një ndër vetit kryesore që dallon mashkullin nga një femër është mjekra.


Loool, rri se tallesh  :pa dhembe:  

Lloiseni ndonje cike kur shkruani apo rrofte humori  :ngerdheshje: 

Pa mjeker, se keshtu e duan keto pune (tha xhaxhi Vani  :ngerdheshje: )

----------


## Apollyon

Ca mjekrash kto ne foto.. gjigande LOL

----------


## Nyx

Jo po ky Jack ... imagjinoje tani duke lepire ndonje akullore, apo me ndonje tas supe ne dore eeeeeeewwwwww.

----------


## Blue_sky

------------------------------------------

----------


## sam1r

> Ca mjekrash kto ne foto.. gjigande LOL





> Jo po ky Jack ... imagjinoje tani duke lepire ndonje akullore, apo me ndonje tas supe ne dore eeeeeeewwwwww.


Eeee, po kaq pak ishte ajo  :ngerdheshje: ...!

Shikoni kete:

----------


## Apollyon

E me e se kto te presin oreksin.

----------


## Blue_sky

Nje gje s'kuptoj une per qellimin e kesaj teme: do te denigrosh islamin apo te flasesh per mjekren? Nese eshte e para atehere ik e kacafytu andej nga feja, turp, s'je as kalamaj 3 vjeç me kete agresivitet latent .

----------


## Earta

Meshkujt qe bejne -vizatime- ne fytyre me mjeker nuk me pelqejne aspak, per mendimin tim nuk duken bukur ashtu.

Ndersa, qe ta ken krejt mjekren e leshuar ama jo te gjate, por sa te duket pak edhe te jenë zeshkan me pelqejne shume.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Pa mjeker, tregon pasterti. 
> Per me teper nuk do me pelqente partneri im me mjeker se nuk dua qe te me acarohet fytyra sa her qe i afrohem, c'ti bej lekure e ndjeshme


ashtu mendoj dhe un, pa mjeker eshte e mire...por se kam shume problem nese mban mjeker burri, duket me i madh kur ka mjeker, kur e heq duket shume i ri lol...por per mua ngaqe me acaron kur te pickon mjekra, preferoj te jet pa mjeker

----------

